# Longevity on the Raw Diet



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess I'm technically on a couple yahoo groups for raw feeding, but I never really participate, so I'm curious to ask people that I "know."  I'm butting heads with some of the vet students on a vet student forum on the raw diet (go fig...). For folks like Selena and Connie (and anyone else who wants to chime in), what is your dog's longevity on the raw diet?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

vet students, eh? Fresh in the brain-wash cycle. Attempting the spin cycle

give us an example of an arguement site, will ya?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ted White said:


> vet students, eh? Fresh in the brain-wash cycle. Attempting the spin cycle
> 
> give us an example of an arguement site, will ya?


:lol::lol::lol: 

OMG, Ted, that's about the funniest thing I've heard in a while. I'll have to remember that. Here's the forum (you'll be able to tell right away who I am):

http://forums.studentdoctor.net/showthread.php?t=459731

And you guys won't be able to access it, but on VIN (the huge site where all the vets go), they trash talk the raw diet ALL the time. Ugh...


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Go Maren! I'm sorry if I missed this but are you a vet student also?

Never mind, I see that you are. Good for you (and us)!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, I'm a first year at the University of Missouri.  I'm definitely going to be an advocate for nutrition and behavior (as well for working dogs).


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

By Year 3 you'll be telling us to feed Iams  :lol:

Way to go in that thread! You're SilverElf right???? :lol:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

My 12 year old raw fed cat looks like a 1 yr old cat. Nobody believes his age.

I'm not sure about longevity, but raw defenitelty improves an elderly animal's quality of life.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't do raw now because of expense (long story). When I started, one of my Border Terriers was 12 yrs old. Still not old for a terrier but the raw diet made him into a new dog in a few months time. My wife even commented on how peppy he had become again.


----------

